
Overstock CEO Takes Aim at ‘Deep State’ After Romance with Russian Agent - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/business/overstock-paul-byrne-maria-butina-affair.html
======
turtlecloud
Big huh? At the end of the article since there really wasn’t a conclusion.

I agree with one of the article commenters - NYT writing about this minor
inconsequential story since they are also complicit with the deep state.

